# LG Wins the 2015 Value Electronics Television Shootout



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

LG’s 65EG9600 OLED Ultra High Definition TV is King of the Television landscape, crowned following a tally of the votes cast during the 11th Annual Value Electronics Flat Panel Shootout. This year the event was held on location at CE Week in Midtown Manhattan, and Robert Zohn (Owner, Value Electronics) brought big league talent to moderate yet another successful head-to-head evaluation of the best televisions available. 











On the scene were industry experts Rob Sabin (Sound and Vision) and Scott Wilkinson (AVS/Home Theater Geeks), calibrator guru David Mackenzie (HDTV Test), and several manufacturer representatives. Each event began with an introduction by Zohn and presentations by company representatives. Audience members were then guided through a seven stage evaluation of the participating televisions, judging Black Quality, Perceived Contrast, Color Accuracy, Off Axis Performance, Screen Uniformity, Motion Clarity, and Day Mode (High Ambient Light), as each television was fed identical screen content.

Four different reference televisions were in the event, including Sony’s XBR-75X940C (flat, LCD, $8,000), Samsung’s UN78JS9500 (curved, LCD, $10,000), LG’s 65EG9600 (curved, OLED, $9,000), and Panasonic’s newly minted TC-65CX850U (flat, LCD, $3500). There were multiple audience evaluation periods using either High Definition or Ultra High Definition content. Televisions were calibrated for both dark and light environments (all attributes, with the exception of Day Mode, were evaluated in darkness).










_From left to right: Panasonic, Sony, Samsung, and LG._​

According to Expert Votes (see below), LG’s OLED entry out performed the other televisions in Black Quality, Perceived Contrast, and Off Axis Performance. Samsung’s beautiful UN78JS9500 also took high scoring honors in three categories (Color Accuracy, Screen Uniformity, and Day Mode), while Sony’s XBR-75X940C was judged to have the best Motion Clarity. Audience voting painted a slightly different picture with the LG OLED setting the pace in all but two categories (Screen Uniformity and Day Mode).

In my opinion, the LG OLED television was the better performer during most black level torture tests, contrast evaluation, color accuracy tests, and off axis viewing. However, of those attributes, it was the clear-and-cut winner only when considering off axis viewing. The Sony and Samsung televisions were otherwise a very close second and actually outperformed the LG when considering motion resolution (Sony), uniformity (Sony, Samsung), and day mode performance (Samsung). While costing less than half of the competition, Panasonic’s TC-65X850U was a huge disappointment to my eyes. It was never able to match the other televisions in any category and choked on black level torture tests. Panasonic has its work cutout for itself if it wants to remain competitive in a dog-eat-dog television market.

The other surprising revelation was LG’s difficulty with screen uniformity when displaying extremely dark content and very dim shades of grey. Some of this material caused the television to display black blotchiness on the left and right sides of the screen. According to Tim Alessi of LG Electronics, the company doesn’t exactly know why this is occurring, but they are working hard to fix it for future panel production. To be fair, the blotchiness was not visible for the vast majority of content we viewed, but it was undeniably visible at times while viewing real world content. That fact, and that fact alone, kept the LG 65EG9600 from receiving my personal choice as the best television.










_LG’s 65EG9600 (right) struggled with screen uniformity and black blotchiness on the screen’s edge when displaying dark material._​

If I were picking from the four evaluated televisions, my money would go towards Sony’s XBR-75940C. I felt the Sony was nearly equal to the LG and outperformed Samsung’s entry. It was particularly adept at silky smooth motion clarity and had excellent black levels, contrast, and screen uniformity. Its biggest knock (also suffered by the Samsung and Panasonic) is off axis viewing, but its picture stayed composed within a reasonable seating spread. Sony’s onsite representative (Phil Jones) was quick to point out Sony’s aggressive pricing as compared to LG and Samsung – his point is well taken and is another reason that Sony's entry was my favorite TV of the day.

It was a pleasure spending time at the event this year and talking with Robert Zohn and his guests. To say that Robert is an asset to our enthusiast community would be an understatement. He has a passion for detail and a true zest for all that enthusiasts value. According Robert, next year’s event will likely include reference sets from Vizio and Sharp. 

If you'd like to see the televisions from this year's event in an environment where they are properly calibrated and easy to compare, visit Value Electronics at their Scarsdale, NY location.

*Shootout Results*

















_Image Credits: Home Theater Shack/Todd Anderson, Value Electronics_


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> The results of the evaluation are in: LG's OLED set wins. We'll have a full write-up Monday! Go to HTS's Facebook page to see the results by the numbers.


I saw LG's OLED won but with all the dark of the edge problem that LG doesn't know what is wrong or how to fix PLUS the dismal grading of the OLED by both the Experts and the Visitors regarding Screen Uniformity, I don't see how a TV with those problems could possibly win Best.

Take out Off Axis category out of the mix and LG would have been bring up the rear.

Regarding categories, if you combine the grading of both the Experts and the Visitors, you get another picture

Screen Uniformity
LG 5.69+6.00=11.69
Sony 7.07+8.00=15.97
Samsung 8.14+8.40=16.54
--------------
LG loses

Color Accuracy
Sony 7.97+7.60=15.51
LG 8.17+7.60=15.77
Samsung 8.15+8.40=16.55
----------
LG loses

Motion Clarity
LG 8.14+7.40=15.54
Samsung 8.01+8.20=16.21
Sony 8.00+8.60+16.20
----------
LG loses

Day Mode
LG 8.40+8.03=16.43
Sony 8.00+8.00=16.80
Samsung 8.38+9.40=17.78
---------------
LG loses



Yes, LG won Black Quality and Perceived Contrast which I feel would be extremely helpful in a dark TV room which a majority of TV watchers do not have

With the categories that LG lost PLUS the unknown dark edges PLUS the over whelming loss of Screen Uniformity (all extremely important categories), To me it should have gone to either Sony or Samsung. 

I was going to pick up the flat OLED coming out in August but I won't now with LG's problems with the set.

The OLED is too expensive to have that many problems.


JimShaw


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the nice review of our event and the beautiful TVs from Sony, Panasonic, Samsung and LG. 

It was great having you in attendance! Glad you could make the trip. :TT

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Value Electronics Finds a New Venue for the the 2015 Flat Panel Shootout*

Todd

Great review.

I have eliminated the 65" OLED from considering. 

I would love to consider the Sony 75" but with the speakers "welded" to its sides, it leaves a set too wide for where it goes leaving me with Samsung's 78JS9500 if I want FALD, HDR, HDCP2.2, etc.

It's the curve that is stopping me but if I want large, FALD and all the stuff, then it looks like I have to live with the curve unless some miracle happens and Sony pulls the speakers off the 940C and Samsung straightens out the 9500, it looks like a curve is in my future:crying:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Value Electronics Finds a New Venue for the the 2015 Flat Panel Shootout*

Thanks, Jim.

That's a tough problem...I would do what I could to get that Sony in there  . The curve on the Samsung isn't too intrusive. But, I don't think its off axis performance was that much different (better or worse) than the Sony.

On the bright side, Samsung's Day performance was incredible...so if you're putting it in a bright room, you'll be fine!:T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Robert Zohn said:


> Thanks for the nice review of our event and the beautiful TVs from Sony, Panasonic, Samsung and LG.
> 
> It was great having you in attendance! Glad you could make the trip. :TT
> 
> -Robert


Thanks, Robert! Glad to have made it!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Value Electronics Finds a New Venue for the the 2015 Flat Panel Shootout*



Todd Anderson said:


> Thanks, Jim.
> 
> That's a tough problem...I would do what I could to get that Sony in there  . The curve on the Samsung isn't too intrusive. But, I don't think its off axis performance was that much different (better or worse) than the Sony.
> 
> On the bright side, Samsung's Day performance was incredible...so if you're putting it in a bright room, you'll be fine!:T


*I have considered a chainsaw *








*to the Sony but probably won't work*

It will be in the family room that is bright. It's looking more and more like it will be the 78JS9500



JimShaw


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, the good news is that the Samsung looked STELLAR in daytime mode. Wouldn't be a bad choice!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd

Have a great day and thanks for your input


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Curved TVs look amazing ! How long until prices will be more affordable? A few years?
$8999.99 is a little pricey , But wow they must be Amazing for LG to win. 
LG�s 65EG9600 King of Tvs?

Must be awesome to get to audition these Tvs !


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's probably safe to assume that the $10,000 price points we're seeing will drop down over the next several years. How much? Perhaps half...maybe more. It really depends on the maturation of the technologies involved and new market competition. As I mentioned, Sharp and Vizio will should have reference TVs available next year....and the four manufacturers present at this year's Shootout will begin to trickle down today's cutting-edge tech into their TV lines.

Certainly exciting times. This time next year, HDR will be a factor (with both television playback capability and the beginnings of content) and you can bet money that more than just a few sets will have HDR capability.

Here's the good news: your 1080p set is still capable of producing an amazing picture. So, while you're waiting, your eyes can still enjoy excellent quality!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I know they were doing UHD only but it was of been nice if they invited last years winner.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Agreed. Last year's Samsung model (F8500) would still be a great buy (if you can find it).


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just uploaded all of the calibration reports on my homepage. Take a look!

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Just uploaded all of the calibration reports on my homepage. Take a look!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


I got to see them before removal. Nice to have nothing to do but read the forums. Sometimes it pays off just like this time.


JimShaw


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

LG's 65EG9600, Sony's XBR-75X940C, Samsung's UN78JS9500 and Panasonic's CX850U calibration reports are now available for download.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, Robert!


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

One spec I would like to see included in 4K TV evaluations is how well these TVs handle up scaling. Since it will be quite a while before there are 4K broadcasts, I think this is a very important factor.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

mattmc61, good suggestion! We did test up-scaling on all of the TVs and they all did an equally excellent job scaling 1080 to 2160. We did discuss the up-scaling at some of the 2015 TV Shootouts, but I am sorry we did not have the time demonstrate the scaling.

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I actually address upscaling in an article about UDH and HDR that I'm about to post. 

But, as Robert says, upscaling across the board was excellent...so much so, that 1080p material could easily assumed to be straight UHD content. Probably similar to how 40-inch 720p televisions nearly impossible to discern from 1080p from normal viewing distances.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert

I have a question regarding the UN78JS9500.

I have seriously been considering this TV as my next purchase.

Yesterday, while studying it at Best Buy, I noticed a reflection on the right side of the panel. That reflection was from a bright SONY sign about 1/2 half the store behind me.

What I noticed was, because it was on the end of the curved screen, the reflection literally reflected back on itself which created a reflection across the entire panel.

Have you noticed this on the 78" JS9500 sets while getting one ready for the ShootOut?

Because of what I saw, I am a little nervous ordering the 78JS9500 and have been considering the UN78JS8600 flat edge lit that is coming or the coming 65EF9500 flat OLED.

I would like to go FALD this time around but the reflections possibly created by the curve scares me.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Jim, good observation. I'm not a big fan of curved screens. They are supposed to reduce reflections and in most cases they do help, but as you so wisely noted curved screens can contribute to increased reflections across the screen. With that said, curved screens do help reduce most reflections. 

I love Samsung's JS8600, but the JS9500 is a nice step up with its deeper black level and better screen uniformity and contrast control across the screen. My first choice would be Sony's XBR-75X940C, but in your application I think the l/r speakers make the overall width wider than your available opening. 

Not sure exactly when the 65EF9500 flat OLED will launch, but it looks like end of August. 

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Jim, good observation. I'm not a big fan of curved screens. They are supposed to reduce reflections and in most cases they do help, but as you so wisely noted curved screens can contribute to increased reflections across the screen. With that said, curved screens do help reduce most reflections.
> 
> I love Samsung's JS8600, but the JS9500 is a nice step up with its deeper black level and better screen uniformity and contrast control across the screen. My first choice would be Sony's XBR-75X940C, but in your application I think the l/r speakers make the overall width wider than your available opening.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert

I would love the 940c but why the speakers on it's side or maybe, why didn't Sony produce two versions of the 940c, one with speakers and one without?

Yes, I realize the FALD is much better but why did Samsung make their top of the line curved only????????? Another mystery of life.

You've seen the 8600? I didn't realize that it was out or maybe you got to view it at a Samsung demo for authorized dealers. My guess is it is exactly like the 78JS9100 but flat. Since I don't have a dark room maybe the 8600 would work??? The 9100 side by side with the 9500 is a close match while watching Samsung's 4K demo at Best Buy's lit up stores. I can see a little difference but I have to be looking for it????????????>

The OLED EF9500, if it comes out with HDR I might go down in size. LG is probably holding that back until 2016??

Anyway, I thank you. 

Sometimes it is tough finding the correct display to view for a couple years until the next big upgrade arrives. Two years ago, it was easy, 64F8500. Two years ago? Now that is scary. It almost seems like it was last week.


Thanks

JimShaw


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Time moves on very quickly, especially in our beloved bleeding edge advanced technologies.

The main advantages of the JS9500 vs. JS8600 are:


Better screen uniformity
Slightly lower MLL
Less blooming/haloing

Our first allocation of 78" JS8600s are scheduled to arrive Friday, July 17th.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Time moves on very quickly, especially in our beloved bleeding edge advanced technologies.
> 
> The main advantages of the JS9500 vs. JS8600 are:
> 
> ...



Robert

I have sat in front of the 65" 9500 and the 65" 9000 which were side by side and playing the same Samsung 4K demo feed trying to discover if I were able to see a difference between the FALD and Edge Lit

I watch back and fourth, back and fourth trying to see the differences in PQ. I did see a small difference in black but very small.

If the 9000/8600 was by itself in my home, I would probably never notice a thing. Or I am telling myself this??? Because I don't want a curve

Uniformity? I probably would not notice a difference between the two sets. Or, once again, am I telling myself this???

I am not as fanatic with blacks, uniformity as most of the members on AVS. All I want is a good picture and I am thinking I might get away with the flat 8600 vs the curved 9500? OR, again, am I telling myself this because I do not want a curve???

I do worry about blooming and haloing. Would there be that great of a difference between the two sets?

I really look forward to you getting the 8600 and hope you do a little testing to see how good/bad it is. That will help me decide: curve or no curve.


JimShaw


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I will check out the differences with the JS9500 and JS8600 side-by-side to definitely answer the differences in haloing, perceived contrast and other picture attributes and report back. I'll take the best possible still images and hope to be able to share what I see when I post my findings. Elements like blooming/haloing and perceived contrast should be able to mostly come through good still photography. 

Of course, color accuracy could not be judged over the Internet, but I suspect the JS8600 will do a fine job decoding and displaying rec. 709 as well as most of P3, DCI as they are both in Samsung flagship JS series that are slated for HDR/WCG.

Stay tuned for the flat JS8600 vs. the curved JS9500 comparison posts!

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> I will check out the differences with the JS9500 and JS8600 side-by-side to definitely answer the differences in haloing, perceived contrast and other picture attributes and report back. I'll take the best possible still images and hope to be able to share what I see when I post my findings. Elements like blooming/haloing and perceived contrast should be able to mostly come through good still photography.
> 
> Of course, color accuracy could not be judged over the Internet, but I suspect the JS8600 will do a fine job decoding and displaying rec. 709 as well as most of P3, DCI as they are both in Samsung flagship JS series that are slated for HDR/WCG.
> 
> ...


Friday 10th


Robert

*Exciting *

You don't need to take photos for me. Photos are a waste of time coming across the Internet. They never show what is really there.

All I need is your impression.

A big thanks to you.


Jim

-----------------

Sat. 11th


P.S.: Today, I drove to a Best Buy that has a 78JS9500. This time, I took a long hard look with one thing in mind and that is "reflection and my family room". I think the 9500 would do OK (over looking the curve) in my room if the 8600 doesn't work out.


----------

